# Aussie Dendrobiums



## bench72 (Aug 4, 2009)

Went to the Gosford Orchid Fair last Saturday and one of the amazing things about the show was the amount of Australian Native Dendrobiums on show.. also, these have the most amazing fragrance.. so strong yet not overpowering.

1. Dendrobium cacatua 'Granny's Creek' - this should probably be called Dendrobium tetragonum fma cacatua.. basically the alba form of the tetragonum species.






2. Dendrobium Hilda Poxon 'Ah Leh' - this is a very popular hybrid between Dend tetragonum and Dend speciosum which are two cool growing species. The number of varieties of speciosums means that one can have a very varied collection of plants just based on this grex.





3. Dendrobium Anne's Rainbow Surprise 'Dustie' - the introduction of the species Dend bigibbum to the hybrid has added colour to the mix... these are sometimes referred to as Hot/Cold mix (seeing as bigibbum prefers a little warmer temps). These plants are pretty cool tolerant though esp if they are given a dryer conditions in winter.





4. Dendrobium Crooky 'Plum' - another of the hot/cold hybrid... this time with mainly Dend speciosum (50%) with only 12.5% bigibbum, and yet the colour still comes through very well.





and finally -

5. Dendrobium Aussie Angel x Jim Beck - yet another of the holt/cold mixes... this has 12.5% bigibbum, and the rest is mainly kingianum (43.75%) with a bit of tetragonum and speciosum... so this should be pretty cold tolerant.





well that's all folks. Hope you enjoy getting to know some Aussies 


cheers
tim


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 4, 2009)

Great, Tim -- thanks for sharing. Now I wish we could really share the plants!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 5, 2009)

great dendro pics!!! Thanks!!! Jean


----------



## TyroneGenade (Aug 5, 2009)

Lovely Dens. I will have to get myself one of those Hilda Poxons.


----------



## dan_t (Aug 5, 2009)

Fantastic plants - I'm not usually a big Dendrobium hybrid fan, but I love the last one! :clap:

Dan


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice hybrids of tetragonum and kingianum..


----------



## Clark (Aug 5, 2009)

Really lovin' the first two! Nice photos!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm a big dendrobium fan so you can send some my way! 
Thanx for posting.


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 5, 2009)

wow... I really like the Dendrobium Hilda Poxon... Have you ever seen it made with one of the compact forms of Dend speciosum... 

pitty, these are not easily available in Europe...


----------



## paphjoint (Aug 5, 2009)

Wonderful ! thanks for showing


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 6, 2009)

:clap: What a treat! Thanks! :clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 6, 2009)

Great pics Tim:clap:!!! Amazing colours!


----------



## bench72 (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you for all the lovely comments.. I'm glad you enjoyed meeting some Aussies!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 8, 2009)

Very cool, I'm going to see if I can track any of these down here. Those spidery looking ones have nearly the identical presentation of Brassia.


----------



## toddybear (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! Lovely pics!


----------

